

Maryland's Rain Tax - Droning it's way into your pocket - shoeless
http://www.theblaze.com/stories/2013/04/11/heres-whats-included-in-marylands-controversial-rain-tax-its-exactly-what-it-sounds-like/

======
mooism2
That's not a rain tax: that's a flood tax.

But a good example of framing the debate.

